# Einen Shop schreiben und Instanzen bilden?



## EOB (23. Mrz 2007)

hi, ich frag mich grade, ob es wohl möglich ist, ein keines shopsystem zu schreiben und davon instanzen zu erstellen. also genaue abbilder des ursprungsshops. ihr wisst, was ich meine? ich will das eben programmiermässig machen.

ob das geht?

danke


----------



## SlaterB (23. Mrz 2007)

ja


----------



## EOB (23. Mrz 2007)

na ja...wie könnte mans denn anstellen? gibts da frameworks für oder sowas? 

grüße


----------



## SlaterB (23. Mrz 2007)

was verstehst du überhaupt unter einem Shopsystem?
Internet, Java-GUI, Konsole?
meine Antwort war gleich Null weil deine Infos ja gleich Null waren..

bei Frameworks sehe ich Chancen für 'genaue abbilder des ursprungsshops' wiederum sehr gering, was immer damit auch gemeint ist


----------



## AlArenal (23. Mrz 2007)

Was fehlt ist das Gedankenleser-Plugin für Eclipse, dass einem die Idee dessen, was man mit Wörtern nicht artikulieren kann, aus dem Hirn saugt, sich dann auf die Suche nach passenden Frameworks, Anbietern und Patterns macht und vor der Erzeugung des kompletten Codes und Starten der Anwendung noch schnell den Namen des Users erfragt, um ihn in die Copyright-Infos im Sourcecode zu setzen....


----------



## EOB (23. Mrz 2007)

ich mein einen webshop mit datenbank dahinter und so weiter...war nur sone idee. 

grüße


----------



## SlaterB (23. Mrz 2007)

Ideen sind nie schlecht, die bringen den Fortschritt in der Welt,


mit allgemeinen Fragen a la 'gibt es Frameworks [für sowas grundlegendes, wahrscheinlich ohne je bei google die 10 Buchstaben eingetippt zu haben  :bae: ]?'
oder 'kann man sowas schreiben?' wird sich hier aber schwer was sinnvolles ergeben


----------

